
Ask HN: If I build this tool to centralize communication, would you use it? - memn0nis
Hi HN,<p>I handle all sales for a B2B startup. We have customer conversations across a bunch of channels, including email, Intercom, LinkedIn, Twitter, sometimes Facebook, Slack, and Whatsapp. I&#x27;m finding it extremely difficult to handle follow ups.<p>I was thinking about building a web app and Chrome extension to centralize all customer communication across email, Slack, Intercom, SMS, and more in one place. This would tell me who I haven&#x27;t followed up with in more than X days across channels, give me context about previous customer interactions across channels, etc.<p>Before I build this, wanted to see if anyone else would be interested as well?
======
mtmail
[https://missiveapp.com/features/whatsapp-twitter-facebook-
an...](https://missiveapp.com/features/whatsapp-twitter-facebook-and-sms-
accounts) support a couple of channels. So does
[https://frontapp.com/integrations?filter=Channel](https://frontapp.com/integrations?filter=Channel)
and Intercom can be connected to other channels
([https://zapier.com/apps/intercom/integrations/linkedin](https://zapier.com/apps/intercom/integrations/linkedin))

I'm not saying you couldn't also build one. But if your main goal is to do
sales then you might not have to start a new company.

~~~
memn0nis
Thanks for sharing Missive. I'll check it out!

------
throw03172019
This almost sounds like a super well connected CRM. We use Pipedrive and our
email, intercom, etc flow in automatically. It’s super helpful.

~~~
memn0nis
Yep, the idea is to create a CRM with many more seamless integrations / an
open API. Our big missing channels are LinkedIn, texts, and Slack messages

~~~
memn0nis
Are there any channels that Pipedrive can't support

~~~
throw03172019
I have never needed these channels, but it appears Slack, SMS and LinkedIn are
not supported. I’ve never spoken to customers on Slack. Is this a thing?

~~~
memn0nis
Yeah we do this all the time. We set up shared slack channels with our
customers

------
kleer001
Personally I have nowhere to use this, but I could totally see it saving time,
contacts, and energy. Do it. Just be prepared to chase protocols for the
foreseeable future as those sources morph and change unpredictably.

------
ColinWright
Isn't "Matrix" supposed to solve this problem?

[https://matrix.org/bridges](https://matrix.org/bridges)

